# Nelson Marine - White Bear Lake, MN



## clint_hay

Guys, just wanted to vent a little bit about my buying experience at Nelson Marine in White Bear Lake, MN. In case you are looking for a new/used boat I would NOT even think about buying a boat from them.

I bought a 2009 used Alumacraft from them in February this year, I have a one month warranty after the MN fishing opener (May 10) Starting to get things prepped to take it out. They put in new batteries and one wouldn't hold a charge and one of the LED tail lights is out, and GPS went out on my Ipilot. So I replaced the battery and waited for a refund after talking to the finance lady, which never happened

After calling the salesman (Ryan) 4 times and texting, no response no answer no call back. Finally called the owner, Chris and he literally told me to go "F" myself after I told him I was unhappy with the service I have gotten and if I wanted service I should ball up and buy a new boat. talk about service after the sale huh?

thought I'd share in case anyone in the area is looking for a boat


----------

